# I feel so lucky



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Normally I put my goats up at night but it’s been in the 100’s-90’s at night so I can’t bear to box them in. So I have been putting my Doberman/Rottweiler cross sisters in with my goats. I have read about allot of people saying you can’t put anything but trained dogs in with goats but have had a good track record with my girls. They are in no way aggressive to them and if the goats get to bugging them they either run off or cower until they lose interest. The only thing I would worry about is if there were kids out there but right now they are grown up. My girls I know are good at protecting as we have seen then fight coyotes that were trespassing on our property. So I just wanted to say I’m happy I have dogs like these for my goat’s sakes.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Seem like sweet dogs...we have a couple dobis for guards...but for our house/farm. They've always been good with my farm animals...though I think they're to rambunctious to be left alone with the goats. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it is going well.... :thumb: but please... keep in mind... when the newness wears off and they get board.... they may BooBoo....But yet... they may be OK....I'd be Leary..... :hug:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I feel even more lucky now. We heard the dogs going crazy barking and went out there to find a diamondback rattlesnake. The dogs were keeping it in a hole and keeping the goats away from it until we got out there. So no one got bit and everyone's safe which is great.


----------

